# Craftsman Blower



## Confused (Mar 11, 2019)

Have a craftsman c950-52950-0 snowblower. Cannot find manual or any info about it on line. Can anyone help ???


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/manual/467egkre1q-000247


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

thought I had the link but turned out it changed the model number


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It might help to post a picture of the blower. Many times there are similar machines though not with the same exact model numbers.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Try this link, I gave me a PDF manual 

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/manual/66wqdccck4-000247/craftsman-c950-52930-0-snowblowers

This appears to be a Canadian model, Parts list is bilingual.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Confused

The "C" at the beginning is the clue it is a Canadian model. They have always been a pain to try and look up for us in the lower 48. Usually even SearsPartsDirect dot com doesn't have them listed. Used to be you could contact Sears of Canada and they could help but now they're gone :sad2:

As mentioned, if you post a photo someone might recognize it as something like theirs and be able to give you something similar or close that will work for diagrams and parts.

.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

c950 usually refers to murray made sb as is mine in my sig below


----------

